# Theater in a box AND dish remote



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

does anyone have knowledge of what home theater in a box systems have a remote code that works a dish network remote (for a 722)?

i purchased a sony ht-ss370 and apparrently there is no code that will work on my dish remotes.

thanks for you help

gil


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Your 722 is pretty old (2+years) when compared to todaay's HTIB's. I seriously doubt that you can find a current HTIB that will work with the 722 remote, although there's an outside chance that an Onkyo HTIB may. I'd be more inclined to think the HTIB remote might work with the 722.


----------

